# bolens 4wd issue



## jstroik63 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Bolens 1704 Hydro. The 4wd does not seem to be working. I checked the drive shaft that goes to the front differential and that does lock up when the lever is engaged. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

